# eth0 missing on boot

## Christopher Beer

For the past few days I have been working on trying to get Gentoo installed in making a decision whether to replace Caldera's distro with Gentoo, however after I finished installing and started my first boot it could not find my eth0 device, even though it had no problems during the install.

/etc/hostmask is set as well as host. Is there anything I need to do to modules.autoload?

If you need any more info to help answer, I have it all here. I believe it is a similar problem as plate a couple posts down, however nothing I have thought of fixes it. I did do rc-update on it.

----------

## klieber

Did you follow the steps in the Installation Guide? (search for the "Final network configuration" section)

--kurt

----------

## pjp

The kernel used during install is different than the one your system is using.  Many (including me) have stumbled across this.  You'll need to compile support for your NIC as a module or in the kernel.  I'd try as a kernel first as many don't like being modules.

----------

## klieber

I actually think the problem is more than that.  The original post mentioned "/etc/hostmask" being set.  Gentoo doesn't use /etc/hostmask.

--kurt

----------

## Christopher Beer

well, in the install doc it tells me that it should be set and thenwhen I booted up the first time it complained about the file as well.. ok, I'll give it a try. Though, I may have gotten the name wrong.. Yes.. I was wrong. hostname, not hostmask.

sorry about that.

----------

## pjp

Any updates?

----------

## Christopher Beer

Well, I have the error down to just missing the module (8139too)

I've tried compiling the kernel with both module and built in support for it. Building it as part of the kernel gives SOIC*:no such device errors, building as module means it can't find it.

----------

## klieber

Are you sure your NIC uses the Realtek driver?

--kurt

----------

## Naan Yaar

I would suggest rebooting with the install CD and checking what modules it uses for the card (if you haven't done so already).  'lsmod' will tell you that.  'cat /proc/pci' will tell you what pci devices are on the machine.

----------

## Christopher Beer

Yep. it is an Accton Technical Company SMC2-1211R, so it should use the SMC (whatever) II support, yes? I also checked the default and the ExpressEther sections too

Or should I just have fun and say yes to everything in hope that one of them will work?

----------

## pjp

So far, this is all I've turned up.

EDIT:  Also, I can find no mention of it on the Accton website.

EDIT2:  You mentioned not having complied /dev filesystem support into your kernel... you will want to do that too.

----------

## pjp

 *Christopher Beer wrote:*   

> Yep. it is an Accton Technical Company SMC2-1211R, so it should use the SMC (whatever) II support, yes?

 Actually, no.  SMC is a company.  I turned up this page which has: *Quote:*   

>  [1211] SMC2-1211TX (Realtek RTL8139 compatible)

 I would try to compile in support for the Realtek RTL8139.

In kernel config, select the option that looks like this: *Quote:*   

> RealTek RTL-8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support

 NOT RealTek RTL-8139 C+ PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support (EXPERIMENTAL)

----------

## Christopher Beer

ok. thx. 

Well, time to go waste another 6 hours. Or maybe I'll just compile from stage3 and only waste 2..

Either way, I guess I'm going to end up doing it several times anyway (After I install it to this HD, I get to overwrite Caldera with it.. how fun)

----------

## pjp

You shouldn't have to redo the install just to compile in NIC support.

----------

## Christopher Beer

hmm.. good point.  :Smile:   :Embarassed: 

Good thing I had another look here

----------

## pjp

I was hoping you hadn't already started  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Christopher Beer

I hadn't.. but I had to do it again anyway. Must have not said reboot last time I switched back and I ruined the file system  :Sad: 

Oh well. That's all fixed up, but I screwed up installation.. I think I must have not mounted boot/

Anyway, I found that out at the end when I was umounting. However, I was smart and tried a modprobe after I did everything right before I did the exit to start umounting. Anyway this is the error I recieved on modprobe 8139too:

Cannot open dependencies file /lib/(Something goes here but I can't read my writing... )/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/modules.dep

----------

## Christopher Beer

ok. I redid installation of stage3, error is now "Problem starting needed services", netmount could not be started.

----------

## pjp

 *Christopher Beer wrote:*   

> "Problem starting needed services"

 Enter that into a forum search (quotes not needed) and select the search for all terms option.  I'd see what I could find, but I'm a bit busy right now.  If you or noone else turn up an answer, I'll see what I can find later tonight.  Adding netmount might help the search as well.

----------

## Christopher Beer

yeah, I did do that, looked at the first few but had to go, so I figured it'd be worth saying here so I didn't need to spend the time later. oh well.

----------

## Christopher Beer

ok. When I boot in and login, if I run dhcpcd it works fine.. Guess I must have missed something in conf.d/net maybe?

----------

## Naan Yaar

You need to comment out the line:

```

#iface_eth0="dhcp"

```

in /etc/conf.d/net.

----------

## Christopher Beer

Thank you so much. Now my cable modem just needs to stay online for more than 5 minutes so I can have a look at KDE3 and decide if it is really worth probably around 12 hours to update hda off of Caldera. I sure hope so.

----------

